# Vektorisieren und abspeichern in PLT.



## Cybertraxx (24. Juli 2010)

Also, hallo erstmal.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine Gravurmaschine und graviert Logos u.ä auf Zippos. Wenn Er ein Logo bekommt, welches z.B. als Jpg vorliegt ( S/W ) und dieses Vectorisiert um dann das ergebniss als PLT abzuspeichern, erhält er bei umschlossenen Flächen ( Bsp.: ein Viereck mit Schaffur und innen einen kreis, welcher nicht schaffiert werden soll ) immer eine durchgehende Schaffur ohne das die Bereiche, welche in dem schaffierten liegen, ausgespaart werden..

Wenn man beim Vekorisieren eines runden logos den Ramen zur Seite schiebt, ist dieser Vektor ja ein Kreis. Ligt darin noch ein weiterer kreis, welcher nicht schaffiert ist, wird bei Corel das zwar so angezeigt, jedoch nicht beim Speichern berücksichtigt.

Ein Beispeil ist das VW-Logo ( Link -> http://www.dastank.com/VW%20Thing%20logo_files/Volkswagen_logo.jpg ) 
Dabei wird beim vektorisieren das Weiße zwar ebenfalls in einen Vektor verwandelt, beim abspeichern als PLT ( mit Kreuzschaffur ) beim Gravieren nur ein komplett gefüllter Kreis erstellt, als VW z.b. ist nicht mehr lesbar. 

Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?


----------



## Cybertraxx (24. Juli 2010)

Achso... Corel 12 ist das Programm.


----------



## smileyml (25. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, welchen Rahmen du zur Seite schiebst, aber grundsätzlich klingt es für mich als ob das Logo falsch erstellt ist.

Aus meiner Sicht sollte es so erstellt sein, das du alle Vektoren in der Datei in einer Farbe anlegen können musst und dann immer noch alles korrekt aussehen muss. Und schaut man sich das VW-Logo an, ist es sogar insgesamt nur ein Vektor/Pfad.

Da dein Link nicht funktioniert kann man dir da auch nicht helfen. Aber letztlich sollte Corel ja auch Flächen korrekt voneinander subtrahieren oder miteinander addieren können und dabei entsprechend richtige Ergebnisse liefern.

So wie du schreibst macht das dein Bekannter ja evtl. auch beruflich. Sollte er dann nicht am besten wissen, wie die Datei, also der Vektor auszusehen hat. Er vektorisiert ja nach deinen Angaben auch selbst und das VW-Logo ist vielleicht eine Sache von 10 Minuten, wenn man es korrekt macht und nicht automatisch vektorisiert.

Für den Fall, das ihr/er es immer automatisch vektorisiert, sollte man da vielleicht grundsätzlich über seine Leistung nachdenken oder wie in solchen Fall dann besser auf eine Vektordatei zurückgreifen - http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/logo/vw

Grüße Marco


----------

